# Home made floating mojo duck decoy



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Instead of paying $80.00 for a floating mojo I ended up making this for literally nothing!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow that's sweet what material is that


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks! The foam is called cross-link or some thing...


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Not to take away from your idea, I thought I was gonna see a homemade decoy. That a $90 decoy with a float.


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

KyArrowhead said:


> Not to take away from your idea, I thought I was gonna see a homemade decoy. That a $90 decoy with a float.


That's true. But when you buy a floating mojo. The floatation is built in so it's pretty much useless unless you only hunt water.. I just thought this has a dual purpose. But yeah. I never really thought about it that way! Lol


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice design! I made this setup to hunt deep water. It folds together so it's easier to fit in the boat.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

That 5 duck spread is awesome


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Are you guys bow hunting ducks ??????


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

how stable is that design i hunt the chesapeake bay


----------



## bigcypress15 (Mar 7, 2013)

mathews8pt said:


> Nice design! I made this setup to hunt deep water. It folds together so it's easier to fit in the boat.


That is a BA design! I'll have to use that setup this season. Mojos make a world of difference!


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

neck shot said:


> how stable is that design i hunt the chesapeake bay


It's pretty stable, and i would think it would be even better with some larger decoys holding it up. I think the ducks are 3' apart when it's setup if I remember right. I did have a problem with it when hunting in 20+ mph winds though. I blame it on my buddy that set it up though. I don't think he tightened the bolt in the center and it folded up letting it tip over easy. I would recommend putting a pin in the mojo so if it does tip the mojo doesn't fall off. Luckily we snagged mine and after letting it dry out it was good to go.

I won't take full credit for the design, I saw something similar online and figured I could make one cheap. The bars are pieces from a truck bed cover so they are light weight aluminum. The steel pole for the mojo is actually part of an old ladder stand that a tree fell on so i hacked a piece off it. It is probably the cheapest thing I have for duck hunting. Lol


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

ya i need help for when theres some waves goin thru my spread


----------

